# Superstition... Re: Magpies



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Who is superstitious when it comes to Magpies...

.. Story to follow.. hmmm


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No, not at all superstitous about Magpies. I just appreciate them for the beautiful birds they are!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

You have to say Good Morning to every single one you see otherwise the World will end.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, and that is a scientifically known fact.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, so my story.. hmmmm

Im animal crazy- and happily take in injured pigeons, birds etc etc. I was asked to look after an injured Magpie... so happily accepted. 

I had to drive for 4 hours in total to collect this birdy.. which wasnt a problem as I just wanted to help him out.

Got him home, and unofrtunately he has a broken wing.

Anyway, my partner told me under no circumstance would he let me have a Magpie in the house.. but I went against him and snuck him in anyway 

Later on in the afternoon, I went to get my hair coloured.. took out £100 from the cash machine.. and walked away. I forgot to take my money. 

So I have lost £100  At least someone will have a good xmas with it. 

I now feel pretty superstitious that it is all because of Mr Pie, despite saluting him and showing him respect etc.

May sound silly I know.. but pretty gutted at losing £100, and want to blame something or give reason for it.. (yes I know it was my fault really).

Sigh, gutted.

Also gutted there is nothing I will be able to do to mend his wing.. so what happens if you ''kill'' a magpie (euthanised at vet).. will that be bad luck for ever... sigh.


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

i love magpies.....so i got one tattood with a camo necklace as i love these too....plus i had an awful tattoo on my belly to cover. my favourtie tattoo though x


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

chelbop said:


> i love magpies.....so i got one tattood with a camo necklace as i love these too....plus i had an awful tattoo on my belly to cover. my favourtie tattoo though x
> 
> image


Awesome tat! Good placement, plan on another on the other side of something similar?

With the magpie thing isn't there a saying of 1 for sorrow, 2 for a joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for boy and so on.

£100 outta pocket, was there anybody behind you?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Kalouda said:


> Awesome tat! Good placement, plan on another on the other side of something similar?
> 
> With the magpie thing isn't there a saying of 1 for sorrow, 2 for a joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for boy and so on.
> 
> £100 outta pocket, was there anybody behind you?


I think there was, but to be hones the whole experience is a bit fuzzy because at the end of the day, the money has gone. But anyway.. lol yes there is a song about them....

So really, I need to find another injured Magpie to take care of.. then I may have some joy...


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> Ok, so my story.. hmmmm
> 
> Im animal crazy- and happily take in injured pigeons, birds etc etc. I was asked to look after an injured Magpie... so happily accepted.
> 
> ...


Ooop sorry you have had such a bad time because of Mr Pie  I've also had my fair share of bad luck so maybe there's something in it.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Bet you didn't say Good Morning.

Told ya.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

I always thought you salute when you see a magpie


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just my opinion but I think _believing_ in these superstitions actually cause things like this to happen because you're expecting negative things to occur.. If you had rescued a little sparrow instead and still forgotton to take the money out would you be blaming the sparrow?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Not me...



Lovely birds though, but they do have a bad rep.


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

I salute them regular and if i see only one...I'm on the lookout for a second. I really don't like seeing just one on its own, it does give me a negative feeling. I've only once seen 7 together (7 for a secret never to be told), was amazing to see. So perhaps to a degree....I believe in the hype.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to say, I have never really been THAT superstitious.. particularly when it comes to animals being involved. 

I keep saluting him, and talking to him lol... but apart from being pecked to death when I go near him, he doesnt seem very happy.. he better not send any more bad luck my way  .. 

If anyone knows of any Magpies needing cared for lol.. send them this way!! :bash:


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> I have to say, I have never really been THAT superstitious.. particularly when it comes to animals being involved.
> 
> I keep saluting him, and talking to him lol... but apart from being pecked to death when I go near him, he doesnt seem very happy.. he better not send any more bad luck my way  ..
> 
> If anyone knows of any Magpies needing cared for lol.. send them this way!! :bash:


Aww he he was getting quite tame with me and sitting on my hand. Maybe he is a she :blush: Hope he/she is not causing too much trouble


----------

